# Why are T-slot bolts so expensive!!



## Halo Jones (14 May 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has a cheap source for T-bolts? It seems to be at least a pound per bolt! For that price I think I'll buy a pack of M6 or M8 bolts (about a fiver for 100) and make some.

H.


----------



## RogerP (14 May 2012)

Halo Jones":2jpttr4d said:


> Just wondering if anyone has a cheap source for T-bolts? It seems to be at least a pound per bolt! For that price I think I'll buy a pack of M6 or M8 bolts (about a fiver for 100) and make some.
> H.


That's what I do - doesn't take long.


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 May 2012)

It's all down to economies of scale. Bolts are made by the gazillion.
I don't know if this helps, but I sell flange nuts, which can be fitted with any length thread you like. M6 only. Click the link in my footer if you are interested.
Regards
Steve


----------



## Jensmith (15 May 2012)

I bought some flange nuts from you ages ago but they don't fit the T track I bought from Axminster. They're too wide. 
Are they designed for different T track?


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 May 2012)

I'm not sure that they are designed for any track. Most of the applications I use them for are jigs where I rout the slot to fit.
What part of the nut is too wide, Jen? Is it the barrel or the flange itself? If the latter, it would be straightforward job (if a bit of an inconvenience) to file the sides down a bit.
S


----------



## Jensmith (15 May 2012)

I did get them for making a jig but thought they would also fit the T track. 

It's the flange bit. Hadn't thought of filing it down. I'll try that.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (15 May 2012)

'Proper' machine tool T-bolts are made from an alloy steel, then hardened and tempered to resist wear, so manufacture involves several processes. All adds to the cost.

'Cheap' T-bolts tend not to last long - ther threads burr over, and they wear very quickly, and the nuts jam up easily. OK for occasional use, but if you'll need something that'll last, best to swallow hard and buy the good 'uns, I'm afraid.


----------



## oakfield (18 May 2012)

If size of the head isn't important then you can get m6 bolts from greenhouse suppliers. Most of them are fairly short, but you can get various lengths.


----------

